# Spaying Dakoda



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well, now that Dakoda is two I have decided I need to spay her. I was going to take her in to the office my best friend works at but decided to check into cheaper places and closer offices. She isn't all that big (only about 60-65 lbs) so I don't think it'll cost too much lol. But I have a few questions (don't I always?).

First, Koda has to have Benedryl before getting shots because she has allergic reactions. How likely is it that this will cause a problem? I asked everyone at my usual place but none of them have dealt with spaying a dog with reactions to shots.
Second, does anyone know a closer office that spays for a reasonable price? I don't have a phonebook -_-


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

If she is sensitive to shots then I would do blood work. Just to make sure she would have a reaction to anesthesia. Talk with the vet about all of your concerns.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I will take her in tomorrow morning for bloodwork then  
So I guess that just leaves the question of a closer office to have it done at. I love my vet and all, but three hours to drop her off and three more to pick her up (plus three to bring her home) is a bit much for all in one day xD


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Check out spaygeorgia.org and do the blood work!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks llom!!!  That is perfect.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Thanks llom!!!  That is perfect.


Lots of regular vets participate in the program and I got my GSD baby fixed for $65.00 at a regular vet here in Illinois.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Spay and Neuter Team of Atlanta (S.A.N.T.A.) - 470 Franklin Rd. Suite 105 Marietta, GA 30067

^ That is the place I used for my cats neuter back when I lived in GA.  Their prices were reasonable and they did a great job!

678-581-4055 is the number given on the website that llombardo gave but their Petfinder page says 678-354-7200. Try each of them since I don't remember which number I called and the website is down. I don't know if that is too far from you or not, I drove from Dacula to Marietta to get there so it was a long drive for me. Lol! Well worth it though.

I would have blood work done at your regular vet though if vaccines are an issue. Not to trail too far off topic but you don't vaccinate every year do you?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'll check them out after her bloodwork (vet appt at 8 am). I generally do puppy vaccines, then vaccinate at 1 yr and then only do vaccines once every three years. My biggest concern with vaccines is making sure she is good on rabies. Other than that, my vet says she doesn't actually need to get them yearly lol. Strange for most vets but ahhh well. Perks of your best friend working in the office


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Just make sure they use isoflorane gas for anesthesia... It is very easy on the dogs, they wake up very fast without much lasting effect. Usually as soon as we turn them off the gas and give them oxygen for a minute or two , they are already waking up as we take them to the cages. The dogs can be kept very "light" during surgery so they are easy to monitor and give more or less as needed.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

That will be safer for her than normal anesthesia, then?


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

yes, isoflorane can be stopped and the dog will wake up almost immediately, so if a problem starts up with slow breathing or such, we can shut it off, give straight oxygen and have the dog practically awake in minutes. 
Some vets will give a pre anesthetic, which puts the dog to sleep fast, then use gas.. It does take longer for them to wake up,(they are a bit drowsy longer) but once they are on the iso, the vets/techs can monitor easily.
Of course, any dog(or person/animal) can have a reaction to anesthetic, but to be truthful, in the 18 years I have worked at the clinic, we had one small dog react to the gas and we lost him... But that is one in hundreds and hundreds of surgeries we have done safely.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's another you can look into as well

Friends of Animals

or call 1-800-321-7387


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

My GSD used to have pollen/skin allergy problems (now they are controlled), she developed a reaction to the absorbable sutures (the wound was swollen for 3 weeks, saw the vet several times during that period, didn't seem to bother her any though, she didn't even lick it) when she was spayed. Just thought you might want to know since she sounds like an allergy-prone dog. My dog has never had any direct reactions to vaccines, but I had learned since then to do minimal vaccination on her just in case.


----------

